# Results from Vaka and Charly's NE test



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

They are both CLEAR :dancing:

I ordered the test through OFA and they received it from me : 05/10/2010
and the results where coming in 5 days later


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Here are the results if you did not believe me


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YAY!!! That is wonderful!!!! I believed you.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> YAY!!! That is wonderful!!!! I believed you.


Thank you  I know you did 

I am super happy about this since Diego, Vaka's dad is a carrier.
I have no idea about Charly parents though, I think they have not been tested.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Love those clears..Congrats!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Wonderful congrats


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

That is great news! CONGRATULATIONS!!:cheer2:


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you I am thrilled about these results  
I did not test Dima. I am regretting that I did not do her also.
So maybe I will order a test for her soon.
Then I will maybe save Arreau the trouble of testing Quincy


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok I could not resist and ordered the NE test for Dima..

I am just to curious to know her status.

And if she turns out to be free I have saved Arreau the 65 bucks


----------

